
Link between police shootings and voter registration - kiddz
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/intriguing-link-police-shootings-black-voter-registration/
======
mindslight
Could the plebs (both BLM and "anti-BLM") have bought into the media's
derailing divisive narrative any harder?

The incorrect percentages of being being killed by police _is not a public
health issue_! The mechanism isn't some vague force of nature that we can only
hope to mitigate, but has specific human actors for every single occurrence.

Every _person_ killed by the police is a _criminal justice issue_. Any person
who straps on a gun, goes looking for trouble, and then kills somebody (not in
clear self defense) is guilty of at least second degree murder. So why aren't
these cops being prosecuted and thrown in prison like every other murderer?
Our criminal justice system has become corrupt and doesn't bother to hold
itself to the laws it purports to uphold!

When people see that laws are only selectively applied to help the powerful
versus the weak, they lose belief in the very concept of law. Minorities have
only lost faith in the justice system _quicker_ \- they can't be comforted by
a just-world social delusion that if things were "truly bad", change would
automatically happen through democratic means.

Any plausible solution needs to start with holding cops accountable for their
externalities, rather than continuing to pretend that it's right for the
unlucky to pay them. This involves both civil and criminal penalties for cops
who act outside _the law_ (department policy is only relevant for determining
who pays the damages). Scrapping the entire drug criminalization thing would
also go a long way towards realigning the police and the public.

------
deepwave
Typical left-leaning article. In the totality of law enforcement shootings,
the vast majority of people have been white, 26% have been black, the rest a
mix.

Black Lives Matter is a false narrative.

Blacks make up 13% of the US population, but have a disproportionate
percentage of young men involved in crimes. Young black men have no family
life. As of 2016, 79% of all black children are born to unwed mothers. Those
children grow up with no father present in the household.

No father equals MASSIVE instability. The ideal is a man and woman raising
children together. Blacks lack this.

In almost every one of these shootings, after the dust settles, it's learned
that the person shot had a record, had a warrant, was wanted for other crimes,
was carrying an illegal or stolen knife or gun. The recent Charlotte incident
showed the man was carrying a gun that was both stolen and illegal for him to
possess as he was already a felon.

I've no problem with peaceful protests, but when your civil rights are no
longer being civil, you lose your civil rights. If you start looting or
damaging property, you get shot and deservedly so.

It's come to light in Charlotte that quite a few of the black people being
arrested have out-of-state driver's licenses. This shows a growing trend. That
the violence and looting are not organic. The local are being agitated by
outside influences.

This is all being done by people with money, like a certain rich Hungarian in
bed with certain high-level Democrats in this country. None of this is
accidental. Professional agitators were found to be active in Ferguson,
Charlotte, Baltimore, NYC, you name it.

Were I in charge and you were looting, I'd turn a tractor-trailer load of
German Shepherds on you. Time to take off the gloves. Notice that in Russia,
this never happens. Like him or hate him, but Vladimir Putin keeps a tight
reign on civil discourse and political activities by the populace. People can
peacefully protest, but when they start to act violently, they need to be
quelled very quickly.

~~~
tdb7893
If the problem is instability in black communities I don't understand why your
solution is to crack down very hard on unrest. While it might be an okay short
term solution I feel like this escalates the situation while not solving the
underlying problem.

